

Want to code for the devil? - almightygod
http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2394070&trk=jobs_biz_prem_srch

======
almightygod
One of your responsibilities:

 _Identification of product and services potentially infringed by IV’s
patents_

------
cjdavis
It's even worse than that. You would specifically be one of the minions
analyzing code that you can claim infringes IV patents.

Doing the devil's work indeed.

------
swordswinger12
Taking advantage of a broken system to make a profit isn't demonic, it's
capitalism. People and companies respond to incentives, so if we want these
types of companies to cease to exist we must destroy the incentives that
caused them to exist in the first place.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> Taking advantage of a broken system to make a profit isn't demonic, it's
> capitalism.

It sure sounds like you're trying to claim that legal === moral.

~~~
swordswinger12
Of course not, but if we accept as axiomatic that corrupt people will exploit
anything they can, then whose fault is it when the exploitation occurs?

~~~
pavel_lishin
If we accept it as axiomatic that murderers will murder, then whose fault is
it when murderers murder?

Hint: It's the murderer's fault.

